# Tanker info needed.



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Could anyone give me some information on 2 coastal tankers which used visit us regularly in the 60s.They were named Oarsman and Helmsman.Another was Anna Broere which i believe sank on the Goodwin Sands.Many thanks and a happy Christmas.
Cheers Mac.


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

Oarsman and Helmsman were Rowbothams ships, type the names into the search forums box and you will find a lot of information.

Ian


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

mac 1 said:


> Could anyone give me some information on 2 coastal tankers which used visit us regularly in the 60s.They were named Oarsman and Helmsman.Another was Anna Broere which i believe sank on the Goodwin Sands.Many thanks and a happy Christmas.
> Cheers Mac.





ANNA BROERE (I) motor tanker.

Blt 7/61 499grt 803 dwt.Regd : Dordrecht NLD)

History-Sales/Renamings:-

75 ABDULLAH - 82 SFAKIA - 97 AGIOS RAFAEL - 99 ANASTASIOS II - 05 SHANTHA - 06 EBUN I - 08 VICTOR I

Therefore does not appear to have come to grief on the Goodwins .
Merry Christmas!

W.B.H.


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

A little more on the Anna Broere:
Launched 14.4.1961 by Kremer Sohn, Elmshorn, Yard No. 1091, for Gebr.Broere NV, Dordrecht. LBP 54.9m (180' 1½"), Breadth 8.7m (28' 5"), Diesel engine, single screw, 11 knot service speed.
1975 sold to Mohamed A.Sharbatly, Jeddah, renamed Abdullah. 1977 owner restyled Ras Tanura Nav. Co. Ltd. 1982 sold to Sfakia Shipping Co., Piraeus, renamed Sfakia. 1997 renamed Agios Rafael, 1999 sold to Anastasios II NE, Piraeus, renamed Anastasios II. 4.12.2002 owners became Flyn Maritime Corp., Reg Moroni, Comoros; name unchanged. 13.1.2003 Owners became Skyline Shipholding Co. registration and name unchanged. 1.8.2005 renamed Shantha. 1.7.2006 Registered owner became South Atlantic Maritime SA, renamed Ebun I. 1.8.2008 ownership transferred to Sadax Services Ltd., 21, Oyekan Road, Apapa, Lagos, Nigeria. Renamed Victor I, Call Sign 5NLC, still in service as at 19.10.2011. 
As observed by W.B.H. she appears to have survived any altercation with the Goodwins. With thanks to Miramar Ship Index and Equasis
Regards,
Alastair


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

I was Mate and Master of both the Helmsman and the Oarsman in the 1960s, happy memories of both vessels, Bruce.


----------



## bourke646 (Jan 9, 2007)

http://youtu.be/vM3tl4-e6Mk

video about the salvage of Anna Broere ... However there may have been several Anna Broeres! 
Interesting little video all the same. 

Here is a link for a photo of the other ex Anna Broer. 

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=814997


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Tanker info needed*

Thanks very much for your help.The video was very good,but the wrong "Anna".However the ship in the picture is the right one so happy days.
Thanks again
Cheers Mac.


----------

